# PS3 Best Selling Console of 2011



## prowler (Oct 29, 2011)

Nintendo has released some very interesting information in its Semi-Annual Financial Results Briefing regarding Worldwide software and hardware sales for all three consoles.

According to the estimated figures released by Nintendo, Sony’s PlayStation 3 is the top selling console in the World, with NeoGaf translating the figures on the graphs provided as follows:

(Estimated figures)

2011 YTD HARDWARE SALES

TOTAL US EU JP
PS3 6.3 2.42 2.79 1.11
NDS 5.5 2.67 2.26 0.60
360 5.5 3.45 1.98 0.09
3DS 5.0 1.42 1.48 2.15
WII 4.9 2.36 2.01 0.55
PSP 3.9 0.85 1.40 1.60

- US: NPD, Jan to Sep.
- JP: Media Create, Week 1 to Week 42.
- EU: Nintendo, Week 1 to Week 41.
Interestingly this puts PS3 at almost 1 million units ahead of the Xbox 360, which would seem accurate considering that PS3 consistently outsells the Xbox 360 in both Europe and Japan, while the Xbox 360 generally outperforms PS3 in both the U.S and UK.

On the software side there is some very interesting information; for instance in Europe, Killzone 3 on the PlayStation 3 has outsold the Xbox 360 version of Rockstar’s L.A Noire. While the PS3 version of FIFA 12 is clearly the most popular, going as far as topping the European charts for the period of January – September. Interestingly even Call of Duty Black Ops is performing better on PS3, which is something which we would not have expected.

PS3 franchises such as Gran Turismo 5 and Killzone 3 seems to be performing well, while Epic’s Gears of War 3 also seems to have got off to a strong start.

Software for Wii and DS is still going strong in Europe, with eight titles being represented in the top ten.Source

inb4 some lame excuse from Nintendo fans.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Oct 29, 2011)

*Some lame excuse by Nintendo fans*


----------



## emigre (Oct 29, 2011)

In fairness the PSP is the the lowest selling console. Ergo Sony still sucks.


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 29, 2011)

after a couple of years, finally sony ? 

Nothing really to be proud of. 

Then again i believe all these console/handheld sales mean nothing.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 29, 2011)

emigre said:


> In fairness the PSP is the the lowest selling console. Ergo Sony still sucks.



This is only because of its failed success in the western market due to being overshadowed by the DS, as well as Sony shifting their focus to the PS3 upon its release. The PSP effectively lost all third party support that actually cared to release things outside of Japan, and started into a downward spiral. If it wasn't for the hacking community, the PSP wouldn't be doing even as well as it has to this point in the west. In Japan though, the PSP is still a hot product, and the Vita is shaping up to move right on up. Of course, Sony tried there. They gave up years ago here.

Anyways, I'm honestly surprised to see the PS3 doing so well. Then again, the Wii has just about run its course with the advance of the Wii U, and between the 360 and the PS3, as stated in the article, they are both more popular in different regions. I guess it all just works out in the long run.


----------



## coolness (Oct 29, 2011)

lol i have a PS3 Wii 2 DSi and 2 DS lite  and 2 gameboy (both defect)


----------



## Smuff (Oct 29, 2011)

Yawn - immature fanboy bollocks !


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 29, 2011)

Good on Sony, its been a big upward battle but since they now have a lot more games (sadly some look worse than 360 but that's due to publishers not giving devs more time), since the price cut and since its actually gets better exclusives (to me anyway) people are grabbing it.  The Move was a massive misfire though.

As for Nintendo sales well anyone who wants a Wii pretty much has one already and if they don't they'll grab one used. Same for DS. 3DS has only just started doing really well though apparently it was head to head with how the DS was doing when that was first released. Had it been launched with some better titles and with that price cut then I reckon that would have been the best seller.

Either way all are doing well considering the economy especially the PSP seeing it gets no media attention and I have no idea what the big games were this year...if there was any.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 29, 2011)

sony are good with consoles but nintendo dominate the handhelds.
its kinda impressive that actually there was a surge and strangely after the ps3 was hacked...


----------



## prowler (Oct 29, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:


> sony are good with consoles but nintendo dominate the handhelds.
> its kinda impressive that actually there was a surge and strangely after the ps3 was hacked...


You would need a used PS3 to hack it to get lower firmware, no?
Used sales don't get counted (and can't keep tracked of).


----------



## alidsl (Oct 29, 2011)

I didn't know that the 360 is so unpopular in Japan


----------



## zygie (Oct 29, 2011)

Somehow for me this comes as no surprise. If I was to buy a console right now, it would be a PS3. I already have a DS, PSP, and a Wii, and the 360 doesn't really appeal to me much. The PS3 has some really nice titles too. As I always believe, it's all about the content no matter what console it is.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 29, 2011)

Well here's my question, if the PS3 is doing so great due to title releases then what is the game library compare to the PS3 and Xbox360? 

To be specific, shovelware/title releases.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 29, 2011)

Uhh...yay? All this means is that the PS3 is finally selling well. Most gamers already have a 360 or a Wii so I would have to assume the PS3 sales would be better. I am a little shocked at the 3DS though, definitely expected it to sell quite a bit less. Huh. 

Anyone remember when the first PS3 came out and everyone criticized it and it didn't sell as well as Sony anticipated? I must admit that I am looking for a cheap PS3 as well, but I can't find one anywhere so that might be a problem.


----------



## boktor666 (Oct 29, 2011)

Im happy that the ps3 has such good sales. But alas, with everything, haters gonna hate :/


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 29, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> Anyone remember when the first PS3 came out and everyone criticized it and it didn't sell as well as Sony anticipated? I must admit that I am looking for a cheap PS3 as well, but I can't find one anywhere so that might be a problem.



Well it was criticized because it was like $600. Nowadays you can get one for less than half of that brand new (PS3 Slims are $250).


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 29, 2011)

PS3 has a nice library of cheap games like Assassin's Creed and Ratchet and Clank.
Now seems like a great time to buy a PS3.
I'm sure that it has atleast 3 more years of good releases.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 29, 2011)

The PS3 is cheap now, $250 is not a lot compared to the $600 price tag it had (hell, I got mine when it was $400 and that was a lot for me!).


----------



## skawo96 (Oct 29, 2011)

Um...it's still 2011, right? Not that 2 months are gonna change much but...posting such claims in October is ridiculous.


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 29, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:


> sony are good with consoles but nintendo dominate the handhelds.
> its kinda impressive that actually there was a surge and strangely after the ps3 was hacked...



It looks like sony might overtake the handheld market now since the 3ds is a complete joke.


----------



## prowler (Oct 29, 2011)

skawo96 said:


> Um...it's still 2011, right? Not that 2 months are gonna change much but...posting such claims in October is ridiculous.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiscal_year


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 29, 2011)

alidsl said:


> I didn't know that the 360 is so unpopular in Japan



It is because of bad games only a few cute-em-ups, Ever 17, and [email protected] ever get decent sales.


----------



## skawo96 (Oct 29, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> skawo96 said:
> 
> 
> > Um...it's still 2011, right? Not that 2 months are gonna change much but...posting such claims in October is ridiculous.
> ...


I see. Thanks for clearing that up.

I'm gonna go a bit stupid here, but according to this then, the 3DS didn't do too bad; It did 5mil vs. 6.3mil in 2.5 quarters vs. 4 quarters.


----------



## JasmineJewelThie (Oct 29, 2011)

God the Japanese hate XBOX


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 29, 2011)

well...everyone already has an Xbox 360 and a Wii
so...good job Sony?


----------



## qdog82 (Oct 29, 2011)

skawo96 said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > skawo96 said:
> ...



Dont listen to him, you were right, these are YTD sales. It even says that in the op (US: NPD, Jan to Sep. JP:Media Create, Week 1 to Week 42. EU: Nintendo, Week 1 to Week 41)
So there are still 3 months of more sales, specially with the holiday season coming up.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 29, 2011)

Don't forget, we still have yet to see the holiday season come around, which will drive in at least a million in the hardware front for most (if not all) categories. Alas, it was bound to happen eventually, seeing Sony's recent efforts in promoting the hardware with a much lower price and great games as well. The question should be: Will the PS3 end up out-selling the Xbox 360 by the end of their respective life-times?



prowler_ said:


> http://en.wikipedia....iki/Fiscal_year


Fiscal years start in April, and end in March of the next year. It doesn't apply to anything in this case.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 29, 2011)

emigre said:


> In fairness the PSP is the the lowest selling console. Ergo Sony still sucks.


Awe man I lOve my psp! But yeah no one buys them.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 29, 2011)

This must be welcome news for Sony; it seems that the PSN scandal earlier this year hasn't hurt their sales too badly.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 30, 2011)

Glad for Sony that the PS3 is doing so well!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 30, 2011)

That's great! Sony finally got what they deserve.


----------



## steveo1978 (Oct 30, 2011)

Well I agree with a lot of the post here. Most people that want a Wii or a 360 most likely already have one, I think when I bought my PS3 in July or August there was still new exploitable consoles on the selves so yes it getting exploited that could factor in.  Now that the reset glitch hack is out for the 360 sales will probably increase because of people getting another 360 to exploit. The comparison Killzone 3 and the 360 release of LA Noire is a little unbalanced because an exclusive game should not be compared to a multi-console release. Really comparing console sales is really pointless in way since most of the money Sony MS or Nintendo make is gonna come from Game sales anyway.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 30, 2011)

oh great...now I've gotta hear jack tretton run his mouth again with his lavish tale of how sony invented the wheel.

I'm sure the increase in sales is largely attributed to the release of cfw and the relative ease of playing backups.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 30, 2011)

godreborn said:


> oh great...now I've gotta hear jack tretton run his mouth again with his lavish tale of how sony invented the wheel.
> 
> I'm sure the increase in sales is largely attributed to the release of cfw and the relative ease of playing backups.


Do you HONESTLY believe that?


----------



## alidsl (Oct 30, 2011)

godreborn said:


> I'm sure the increase in sales is largely attributed to the release of cfw and the relative ease of playing backups.


No, if this was the case then everyone would own a DS


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 30, 2011)

alidsl said:


> godreborn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure the increase in sales is largely attributed to the release of cfw and the relative ease of playing backups.
> ...


Everyone really owns a DS 

But the PS3 definitly deserves this for 2011. So many great games!


----------



## alidsl (Oct 30, 2011)

SpaceJump said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > godreborn said:
> ...


Not everyone, also apple would still be number one on the smartphone sales


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 30, 2011)

alidsl said:


> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> > alidsl said:
> ...


Come on guys, I know not everyone owns a DS. Don't take everything so serious


----------

